# Droid 3 Lockscreen



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Is there a way to have a metamorph or whatever for this on cm7? I seen where you can theme the lockscreen via metamorph but could it be achieved to look like new Droid 3 one? And if so will it lag and be less responsive like widgetlocker?


----------



## theowb4 (Jun 11, 2011)

Of course not. That lockscreen is clearly deeply embedded in the framework, the phone isn't even rooted yet, it's for a different screen resolution, just...no.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm not asking to take it out of Droid 3 I'm asking to theme our lockscreen that way jeez with the negativity

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

theowb4 said:


> Of course not. That lockscreen is clearly deeply embedded in the framework, the phone isn't even rooted yet, it's for a different screen resolution, just...no.


No reason to be so negative. He's asking for one that *looks* like the Droid 3 lockscreen, not the Droid 3 lockscreen itself. Before responding in such a manner, it's probably a good idea to actually understand what the OP is asking.  Lurch81, I'm sure there's a way to theme the lockscreen so that it looks and behaves in a similar manner as the Droid 3 lockscreen. I'm no themer, but I've seen some pretty crazy lockscreens.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Exactly thanks! I mean I'm not an idiot I know all that about the d3 I'm just asking if a metamorph or themed version of it is possible not to port actual one out of d3 framework jeez

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

"Lurch81 said:


> Exactly thanks! I mean I'm not an idiot I know all that about the d3 I'm just asking if a metamorph or themed version of it is possible not to port actual one out of d3 framework jeez
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


You got any pics of the lockscreen? Haven't seen it yet. It must look nice if you're willing to have it on your own phone. Thanks!


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

If you goto droid-life they have a video of Droid 3 shows off lockscreen pretty good ...I'm actually really liking the new blur on it really polished

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I swear I saw a system dump of the d3, not sure where, but dump=lockscreen images. And I'm curious to how and when you experienced widgetlocker, because it runs smoother than my stock lockscreen itself 0_o

TROLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"BrttWrd said:


> I swear I saw a system dump of the d3, not sure where, but dump=lockscreen images. And I'm curious to how and when you experienced widgetlocker, because it runs smoother than my stock lockscreen itself 0_o
> 
> TROLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


I've seen d3 dump on mdw ...and widgetlocker has its moments where it runs good but it lags like a lot of the time ill see stock lockscreen before widgetlocker pops up

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

My widgetlocker is also very smooth.

The new lock screen looks fairly decent, uniform - no, functional yes. I also saw the system dump, I think p3droid released it. Also I think I MAY have seen it on DroidLife? Or perhaps it was twitter from someone. Either way I can confirm the poster above me, I saw a system dump of the D3. haha


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I haven't used widgetlocker for a while now has there been an update recently that helped? Guess its time to try it out again

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

If you find the d3 dump, just get the lockscreen images the the framework-res I believe it is and add them to your current theme's og zip and reflash

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"BrttWrd said:


> If you find the d3 dump, just get the lockscreen images the the framework-res I believe it is and add them to your current theme's og zip and reflash
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Hmm wonder if someone who knows how to do this would be up to tackle it I've seen a similar thread at my Droid world wanting it as well

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

There is a D3 system dump in the D3 section of this forum.

The lockscreen isn't all that great tbh, but I agree that the new blur is very tolerable.

Sent from Droid 3 using RootzWiki app.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I know blur isn't for everyone but the Droid 3 version looks sexy to me it might even steal me away from cm7 if the x gets it...until cm7 gets a RC stable version lol

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

I know Kevin is working on a theme.apk of it. Probably accompanied by a MM for lockscreen.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"poontab said:


> I know Kevin is working on a theme.apk of it. Probably accompanied by a MM for lockscreen.


Kevin?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

^ http://kan.gd/tx4


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"poontab said:


> ^ http://kan.gd/tx4


Hmm sweet someone's working on it already lol thanks man

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

http://kan.gd/u4z looks like someone's got the theme. Didn't see a lockscreen yet.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"poontab said:


> http://kan.gd/u4y looks like someone's got the theme. Didn't see a lockscreen yet.


Link takes me no where hmmm


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

^Oops http://kan.gd/u4z
Fixed


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"poontab said:


> ^Oops http://kan.gd/u4z
> Fixed


That's a great theme thanks for sharing!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya def a good one


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> I swear I saw a system dump of the d3, not sure where, but dump=lockscreen images. And I'm curious to how and when you experienced widgetlocker, because it runs smoother than my stock lockscreen itself 0_o
> 
> TROLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-3-discussions/8339-droid-3-system-dump.html


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Kevin now has his own theme.apk with metamorph lockscreen see: gingerblurB http://kan.gd/ua3 last pic


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"poontab said:


> Kevin now has his own theme.apk with metamorph lockscreen see: gingerblurB http://kan.gd/ua3 last pic


Yay thanks for linking me!


----------

